# Saul Alinsky's Rules For Radicals....Read these, This is what the Democrats are Using RIGHT NOW !!!



## nononono (Sep 26, 2018)

*Here is the complete list from Alinsky.

RULE 1: “Power is not only what you have, but what the enemy thinks you have.”

Power is derived from 2 main sources – money and people. “Have-Nots” must build power from flesh and blood. (These are two things of which there is a plentiful supply. Government and corporations always have a difficult time appealing to people, and usually do so almost exclusively with economic arguments.)

RULE 2: “Never go outside the expertise of your people.”

It results in confusion, fear and retreat. Feeling secure adds to the backbone of anyone. (Organizations under attack wonder why radicals don’t address the “real” issues. This is why. They avoid things with which they have no knowledge.)*


*RULE 3: “Whenever possible, go outside the expertise of the enemy.”

Look for ways to increase insecurity, anxiety and uncertainty. (This happens all the time. Watch how many organizations under attack are blind-sided by seemingly irrelevant arguments that they are then forced to address.)

RULE 4: “Make the enemy live up to its own book of rules.”

If the rule is that every letter gets a reply, send 30,000 letters. You can kill them with this because no one can possibly obey all of their own rules. (This is a serious rule. The besieged entity’s very credibility and reputation is at stake, because if activists catch it lying or not living up to its commitments, they can continue to chip away at the damage.)

RULE 5: “Ridicule is man’s most potent weapon.”

There is no defense. It’s irrational. It’s infuriating. It also works as a key pressure point to force the enemy into concessions. (Pretty crude, rude and mean, huh? They want to create anger and fear.)

RULE 6: “A good tactic is one your people enjoy.”

They’ll keep doing it without urging and come back to do more. They’re doing their thing, and will even suggest better ones. (Radical activists, in this sense, are no different that any other human being. We all avoid “un-fun” activities, and but we revel at and enjoy the ones that work and bring results.)

RULE 7: “A tactic that drags on too long becomes a drag.”

Don’t become old news. (Even radical activists get bored. So to keep them excited and involved, organizers are constantly coming up with new tactics.)

RULE 8: “Keep the pressure on. Never let up.”

Keep trying new things to keep the opposition off balance. As the opposition masters one approach, hit them from the flank with something new. (Attack, attack, attack from all sides, never giving the reeling organization a chance to rest, regroup, recover and re-strategize.)

RULE 9: “The threat is usually more terrifying than the thing itself.”

Imagination and ego can dream up many more consequences than any activist. (Perception is reality. Large organizations always prepare a worst-case scenario, something that may be furthest from the activists’ minds. The upshot is that the organization will expend enormous time and energy, creating in its own collective mind the direst of conclusions. The possibilities can easily poison the mind and result in demoralization.)

RULE 10: “If you push a negative hard enough, it will push through and become a positive.”

Violence from the other side can win the public to your side because the public sympathizes with the underdog. (Unions used this tactic. Peaceful [albeit loud] demonstrations during the heyday of unions in the early to mid-20th Century incurred management’s wrath, often in the form of violence that eventually brought public sympathy to their side.)

RULE 11: “The price of a successful attack is a constructive alternative.”

Never let the enemy score points because you’re caught without a solution to the problem. (Old saw: If you’re not part of the solution, you’re part of the problem. Activist organizations have an agenda, and their strategy is to hold a place at the table, to be given a forum to wield their power. So, they have to have a compromise solution.)

RULE 12: Pick the target, freeze it, personalize it, and polarize it.”

Cut off the support network and isolate the target from sympathy. Go after people and not institutions; people hurt faster than institutions. (This is cruel, but very effective. Direct, personalized criticism and ridicule works.)


*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Here is the complete list from Alinsky.
> 
> RULE 1: “Power is not only what you have, but what the enemy thinks you have.”
> 
> ...


Now this is something Obama deserves credit for.


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now this is something Obama deserves credit for.



*No he doesn't, he has an old " White " mans hand up his rectum manipulating his every*
*move....Soros the Puppet Master...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *No he doesn't, he has an old " White " mans hand up his rectum manipulating his every*
> *move....Soros the Puppet Master...*


Karl Marx is pulling both of their padiddlyacks from the nether world.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Here is the complete list from Alinsky.
> 
> RULE 1: “Power is not only what you have, but what the enemy thinks you have.”
> 
> ...


Here is the ultimate test to finally confirm whether or not 4nos is in fact 5nos.  Unfortunately 4nos is incompetent as a character to post anything with candor or honesty.

Question 1: 4nos, did you copy and paste that long and completely unread post above which I dare anyone to admit they read in total?

Question 2: If you answered question 1 in the negative, and therefore composed the entire post from your own thoughts and opinions, please report the the Big Nurse’s station immediately for additional sedatives.

Question 3:  If you did compose that entirely unread post by everyone, and you are not within a judicially ordered mental confinement facility as implied in question 3, you are instead in a sparsely furnished cabin aboard a ship headed to an alien planet that Earth’s finest linguists were only able to determine the title of an alien species book “To Serve Man” presented to humanity, that is actually not what it first appeared to represent.

Dinner is served.  Please eat.  They don’t want you to be thin upon your arrival.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 26, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Here is the ultimate test to finally confirm whether or not 4nos is in fact 5nos.  Unfortunately 4nos is incompetent as a character to post anything with candor or honesty.
> 
> Question 1: 4nos, did you copy and paste that long and completely unread post above which I dare anyone to admit they read in total?
> 
> ...


I have 4nos as your equal and opposite anti matter soul mate.
I give him the edge because he is right more often than you are.
A lot more often.
You are very creative though.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Here is the ultimate test to finally confirm whether or not 4nos is in fact 5nos.  Unfortunately 4nos is incompetent as a character to post anything with candor or honesty.
> 
> Question 1: 4nos, did you copy and paste that long and completely unread post above which I dare anyone to admit they read in total?
> 
> ...



*What a fuckin Idiot....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2018)

*In the " In " box of every Republican ......*

*The Rules for Radicals ....so they are current on the Scums tactics...*


----------



## nononono (Oct 1, 2018)

*Remember " Complacency Kills " ....!*

*Don't forget the above Rules !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2018)

Damn lying Republican politicians . . . and their naive, gullible constituents!

A political novice who rode his profile as an outsider-adventurer to the Republican nomination in a competitive Kansas congressional district is facing scrutiny about some of the biographical details he shares with voters.

Steve Watkins' campaign website featured a since-removed testimonial to his "heroic leadership" when a deadly earthquake shook Mount Everest during an expedition. He has acknowledged inaccurately claiming that he started a Middle East business, expanding it from three to 470 people. And there are doubts about Watkins' self-description as a devoted, sixth-generation Kansan.

Even before Watkins won the crowded primary to succeed retiring GOP Rep. Lynn Jenkins in eastern Kansas' 2nd District, some fellow Republicans were skeptical. One former GOP foe, state Sen. Steve Fitzgerald, called him "a charlatan, a fraud and an opportunist," though he now won't criticize him.

Watkins' campaign website calls him "an accomplished athlete and explorer," citing his 2015 attempt to be the first person to race in the Iditarod and scale Mount Everest in the same year.

In that year's 1,000-mile (1,609-kilometer) dogsled race as a rookie, he finished 58th out of 78. Watkins started the race in March 2018 but didn't finish.

His 2015 expedition on the world's tallest mountain was cut short by an earthquake in Nepal that killed nearly 8,900 people. Watkins' website previously quoted Everest outfitter Guy Cotter as saying he relied on Watkins' "heroic leadership amid the chaos." Watkins said it was in response to his calm and the moral support he offered his group of stranded climbers.

Cotter told The Associated Press that he never said it and was unaware Watkins had put the quote on his campaign website. It was removed after the AP questioned Watkins about Cotter's comments.

"There was not really anything heroic to be able to do," Cotter said in a phone interview from New Zealand. "We all felt quite hopeless ... because we were not there, where all the injured and dying people were, through that event. We were actually up on the mountain, so there was very little we could contribute."

Watkins said: "I captured the statement, to the best of my memory. He and I spoke frequently and often when we were up there, and he shared the sentiment."

As for the Iditarod, four-time winner Jeff King saw Watkins' entry this year as a stunt for his political campaign and Watkins' self-portrayal as an adventurer as a "gigantic fallacy."

Musher Tara Cicatello was at the back of the pack with Watkins, and both were forced to quit 11 days into the contest because they were so far behind. She said Watkins' chief concern after being forced to withdraw was the publicity he had lined up. He was on the phone talking about speaking engagements and left the dogs that had carried him more than 700 miles in the care of people who were already overwhelmed with other dogs, she said.

"People were irritated with Steve because they were doing more work for his dogs than he was," Cicatello said. "I don't think he mistreated them. It just sounds like he was all about his campaign and the show of it than the actual doing of it."

Watkins said he entered the 2018 dogsled race because he believed it could be his last chance to compete.

Recently the Kansas City Star reported that while Watkins claimed to have started a company and built it from scratch, in fact he joined an existing company as a contractor. To explain the discrepancy, Watkins said he helped create products and services for the company's clients.

And public records show the 42-year-old Army veteran hadn't lived in Kansas since he left high school — nearly two decades before returning to the state last year to run for Congress. During the AP interview, he acknowledged a "transient" life.

"It was exciting, and it was dangerous, challenging and meaningful," he said.

Military records show Watkins spent five years on active duty with the Army, including six months in Afghanistan. His work as a contractor began late in 2004.

He said his priorities shifted after being injured as a contractor in Afghanistan in 2013. In a 2015 Washington Post interview, he described it as a traumatic brain injury and also said he'd been diagnosed with post-traumatic stress disorder nearly a decade earlier. He told AP the 2013 injury was a "tipping point" that pushed him toward "a more conventional life" but would not discuss details.

Watkins said Kansas "was always home in my heart." However, he applied 11 times between 2002 and 2015 for the Alaska Permanent Fund Dividend, a payment to those who have lived in the state for a full year and say they intend to remain indefinitely.

Property records show Watkins owns two condos in Alaska, purchased in 2005 and 2015, while the Topeka residence on his voter registration is rented.

Days before Watkins won the seven-candidate August primary, 40 local Republican leaders signed an open letter expressing concerns including his absence from the district. Some GOP leaders also were wary of him after three Democrats said publicly that he met with them last year about running as a Democrat — something he strongly disputes.

Many GOP doubters have since endorsed him because the stakes for the party are high. Even though President Donald Trump won the district by nearly 17 percentage points in 2016, Democrats see the seat as a prime opportunity. Watkins' better-known Democratic opponent, attorney and former Kansas House minority leader Paul Davis, carried the district when he narrowly lost the 2014 governor's race.

Davis has his own baggage after representing a legislative district in the liberal-for-Kansas city of Lawrence. Republicans have revived a 1998 incident in which Davis, then a 26-year-old attorney, was present during a drug raid at a strip club while visiting its owner, a client. Police did not accuse him of wrongdoing.

But in nominating Watkins, the GOP took a risk because he's not been active politically until now, said Bob Beatty, a Washburn University of Topeka political scientist.

"The party does not know what he was doing in Alaska and in the other places he lived," Beatty said. "It may be a good leap of faith, but it's still a leap of faith."

6a6fd124-c670-11e8-a27d-25eda8586eb5


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Damn lying Republican politicians . . . and their naive, gullible constituents!
> 
> A political novice who rode his profile as an outsider-adventurer to the Republican nomination in a competitive Kansas congressional district is facing scrutiny about some of the biographical details he shares with voters.
> 
> ...




*Really....*

*That's all you've got to counter the Democratic Destruction *
*of a VERY GOOD MAN'S character, you really should " Educate " *
*yourself on the LIES Sen Richard Blumenthal has told and many *
*other DEMOCRATIC Senators....*

*Let's start with STOLEN VALOR .....*
*He should NOT be a Senator...*
*He should NOT be holding ANY public Office....*
*He should STEP down immediately .....*

*And YOU my little PUSSY MAN should read more of the TRUTH instead of*
*Union Weekly Garbage.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>





*This Scandal is blowing up by the minute !!!!*

*She's in deep shit about now !*

*I truly feel sorry for the #itch......NOT !*

*Wait til the Creepy Porn Star Lawyer gets hooked up in the net..*
*He tries to act " Tough " , but I'll bet a Dollar to a Doughnut when he*
*gets caught he sings like a canary and pisses his " Pussy Man " pants .....*

*Guys lie him are cardboard " Tough Guys "....I've seen them over and over and over...*
*Mark my words.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 2, 2018)

Desperation.
Here and there.


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Desperation.
> Here and there.



*What did I say about him....Today he just got linked to Sen Chris Coons and another
lady who is Dr Christine Blasey - Fords life long friend who.....wait for it !

Worked in the FBI for 22 years and her ex boyfriend swore under oath about Dr Ford
coaching her on how to take a Lie Detector test.

And yes at the last minute today " Creepy Porn Star Lawyer " rolled out another hog that 
slopped at the trough of lies provided by Democrats...

This FBI connection is damn deep and literally treasonous !!!!

Creepy Porn Star Lawyer has some very very deep involvement with ALL of this, the average 
jackass like him would have " disappeared " by now.... 

And who is Sen Chris Coons leading around by the nose .....Sen Jeff Flake...

What's in Flakes " Wallet/Closet ".....!!!!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What did I say about him....Today he just got linked to Sen Chris Coons and another
> lady who is Dr Christine Blasey - Fords life long friend who.....wait for it !
> 
> Worked in the FBI for 22 years and her ex boyfriend swore under oath about Dr Ford
> ...


They have pictures of flake.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2018)

Sisters.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 3, 2018)

Looking in here is like looking into to the mind of a self-tortured middle schooler, a loner who was voted most likely to go postal . . . "CUZ I'LL SHOW YOU ALL!". . .  once again, hilarious.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Looking in here is like looking into to the mind of a self-tortured middle schooler, a loner who was voted most likely to go postal . . . "CUZ I'LL SHOW YOU ALL!". . .  once again, hilarious.


Staring into the mirror once again Daffy......
Loser.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 3, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Staring into the mirror once again Daffy......
> Loser.


We all have tried to help rat see himself.
He wont look.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 12, 2018)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/how-voter-suppression-threatens-our-democracy/2018/09/20/c1dd3b8a-aad3-11e8-b1da-ff7faa680710_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.b1c7c3f69dbc


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Looking in here is like looking into to the mind of a self-tortured middle schooler, a loner who was voted most likely to go postal . . . "CUZ I'LL SHOW YOU ALL!". . .  once again, hilarious.


*Rodent....Rodent...*

*Staring in the mirror repeating " Candyman's Redrum " will always result in*
*the above post.....my advice.....stop it.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 14, 2018)

https://twitter.com/DeepStateExpose/status/1051372912039645184


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/DeepStateExpose/status/1051372912039645184


What's wrong with those people?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What's wrong with those people?


I honestly dont know.


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I honestly dont know.



*The Scourge is a lot deeper than we have come to realize......*

*With the realization of today's piece of shit 1 count guilty plea of Senate Staffer James Wolfe*
*it's becoming clearer each day that " OUR " President is literally operating WITHIN a den of*
*thieves and he's going to have to cut some deals to physically survive his Presidential term !!!*

*He has EXPOSED the Vile Scum in the United States Senate !!!!*

*I think the knives are out and the CROOKED Senate Repubs and Dems are ready to reenact *
*the scene from Julius Caesar's death .....*

*Unless THEY are stopped it could very well happen !!!!*

*



*

*I do Pray for his security in these dark days !*


----------



## Booter (Oct 18, 2018)

"The final key to the way I promote is bravado. I play to people's fantasies. People may not always think big themselves, but they can still get very excited by those who do. That's why a little hyperbole never hurts. People want to believe that something is the biggest and the greatest and the most spectacular. I call it truthful hyperbole. It's an innocent form of exaggeration, and a very effective form of promotion." - Saul Alinsky


----------



## Booter (Oct 18, 2018)

*
RULE 5: “Ridicule is man’s most potent weapon.”

There is no defense. It’s irrational. It’s infuriating. It also works as a key pressure point to force the enemy into concessions. (Pretty crude, rude and mean, huh? They want to create anger and fear.)
It's a good thing that Trump doesn't do this one.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> "The final key to the way I promote is bravado. I play to people's fantasies. People may not always think big themselves, but they can still get very excited by those who do. That's why a little hyperbole never hurts. People want to believe that something is the biggest and the greatest and the most spectacular. I call it truthful hyperbole. It's an innocent form of exaggeration, and a very effective form of promotion." - Saul Alinsky



*I see YOU know where to look for " Radical " statements from Saul Alinsky your mentor !*


----------



## Booter (Oct 19, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I see YOU know where to look for " Radical " statements from Saul Alinsky your mentor !*





Booter said:


> "The final key to the way I promote is bravado. I play to people's fantasies. People may not always think big themselves, but they can still get very excited by those who do. That's why a little hyperbole never hurts. People want to believe that something is the biggest and the greatest and the most spectacular. I call it truthful hyperbole. It's an innocent form of exaggeration, and a very effective form of promotion." - Saul Alinsky


But this is a pretty good tactic - don't you agree?


----------



## Booter (Oct 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> *
> RULE 5: “Ridicule is man’s most potent weapon.”
> 
> There is no defense. It’s irrational. It’s infuriating. It also works as a key pressure point to force the enemy into concessions. (Pretty crude, rude and mean, huh? They want to create anger and fear.)
> *


Hey nonono dumbass - does Trump do this?  Don't be shy show us again how stupid you are.  SUCKER!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Hey nonono dumbass - does Trump do this?  Don't be shy show us again how stupid you are.  SUCKER!!!


We were warned of a zombie attack and we laughed. The brain dead are now here among us wearing big red MAGA hats and drooling the senseless propaganda they have been fed.


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Hey nonono dumbass - *does Trump do this?*  Don't be shy show us again how stupid you are.  SUCKER!!!



*I did to YOU....*

*And you cried twice ( 32, 33 ) along with a big sobbing whimper from your *
*Pussyman trailer Queen ( 34 ).*

*Now run along and Suck your Thumb " SUCKER " ...*


----------



## Booter (Oct 19, 2018)

*Glenn Beck on Trump: He is Saul Alinsky*

Radio host Glenn Beck said Tuesday that Donald Trump acts like the radical community organizer Saul Alinsky.

https://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/261692-glenn-beck-on-trump-he-is-saul-alinsky

Nono's this one is from Glenn Beck a kook just like you.


----------



## Booter (Oct 19, 2018)

The dirty little secret is that Alinsky has little in common with modern leftists. As Ralph Benko writes, "Alinsky was an aggressively anti-communist, anti-big government, populist with a healthy contempt for liberals." He would more likely be found at a Tea Party rally wearing a MAGA hat than at a resistance march wearing a pink pussy hat.

Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/trump_is_going_full_alinsky__and_his_opponents_are_flummoxed.html#ixzz5UPMpmcXs
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook

Nonononono how stupid are you?


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Glenn Beck on Trump: He is Saul Alinsky*
> 
> Radio host Glenn Beck said Tuesday that Donald Trump acts like the radical community organizer Saul Alinsky.
> 
> ...



*Do you have tender cheeks ?*
*Cause I'm using an open water # 3/0 and it is set deep Booty Butt....*
*I'll remove it, but you'll have to sit still without squirming like Adam Schiff*
*in room # 44 at the Standard Hotel....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> The dirty little secret is that Alinsky has little in common with modern leftists. As Ralph Benko writes, "Alinsky was an aggressively anti-communist, anti-big government, populist with a healthy contempt for liberals." He would more likely be found at a Tea Party rally wearing a MAGA hat than at a resistance march wearing a pink pussy hat.
> 
> Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/05/trump_is_going_full_alinsky__and_his_opponents_are_flummoxed.html#ixzz5UPMpmcXs
> Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook
> ...



*I told you to hold still, now your going to need stitches......*


*Psssst :  Only Bob uses 5no's.......What's up " Stitch Bob " !*


----------



## Booter (Oct 19, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I told you to hold still, now your going to need stitches......*
> 
> 
> *Psssst :  Only Bob uses 5no's.......What's up " Stitch Bob " !*


Alright - you win this time.  It's all good man.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Alright - you win this time.  It's all good man.


Its good when you understand what a commie is, and why it doesnt make America great to suck commie hind tit.
This is something you may need to ponder for a minute or two.

I recommend you start by figuring out what country you live in first.


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Alright - you win this time.  It's all good man.


*That was not the intent.......................*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2018)

*Cultural Marxism Is the Main Source of Modern Confusion—and It's Spreading*
While Marxism has largely disappeared from the workers' movement, Marxist theory flourishes today in cultural institutions, in the academic world, and in the mass media.
*Thursday, October 18, 2018
*
Another name for the neo-Marxism of increasing popularity in the United States  is "cultural Marxism.” This theory says the driving force behind the socialist revolution is not the proletariat—but the intellectuals.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2018)

The demand for social justice creates an endless stream of expenditures deemed essential—for health, education, old age, and for all those people who are "needy," "persecuted," and "oppressed," be it real or imaginary. The flood of never-ending spending in these areas corrupts the state's finances and produces fiscal crises. *This helps the Neo-Marxists accuse "capitalism" of all evils when, in fact, it is the regulatory state that provokes the systemic failures and when it is the excess of public debt that causes the financial fragility.*-- Antony "The Other" Mueller


----------



## Booter (Oct 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its good when you understand what a commie is, and why it doesnt make America great to suck commie hind tit.
> This is something you may need to ponder for a minute or two.
> 
> I recommend you start by figuring out what country you live in first.


Now I understand why most your posts are only a few words.


----------



## Booter (Oct 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Cultural Marxism Is the Main Source of Modern Confusion—and It's Spreading*
> While Marxism has largely disappeared from the workers' movement, Marxist theory flourishes today in cultural institutions, in the academic world, and in the mass media.
> *Thursday, October 18, 2018
> *
> Another name for the neo-Marxism of increasing popularity in the United States  is "cultural Marxism.” This theory says the driving force behind the socialist revolution is not the proletariat—but the intellectuals.


We can only hope that these Cultural Marxists don't join forces with the Totalitarian Environmentalists.


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> We can only hope that these Cultural Marxists don't join forces with the Totalitarian Environmentalists.


*Hello Mr Boot Butt.....How are ya doin ta-day.....*

*What rabbit hole would you like to be pushed into ta-day....*

*A. Climate Change ( I'm feelin frisky ! )*
*B. Immigration ( Lets discuss the usage of a " TROJAN HORSE ! )*
*C. Economy ( How the Democrats can/will destroy what less than two years have achieved ! )*

*I see you out there in that little aluminum skiff with your dime store rod n reel....If I circle*
*too close I'll " Swamp " your silly ass....so I'll cast from afar.....*

*Yoooo Hoooo......Boooooty.....I've got some " Special " Cory Booker Cheese...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> Now I understand why most your posts are only a few words.


Looks like you forgot a word, brain.
Too Funny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


This might not turn out the way the libs intended.
Big backfire.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2018)

Booter said:


> We can only hope that these Cultural Marxists don't join forces with the Totalitarian Environmentalists.


Same folks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Same folks.


I didnt have the heart to tell him.


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


More "free thinking"?


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2018)

espola said:


> More "free thinking"?


Oh My......and from the resident Lemming...


----------



## Booter (Oct 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I didnt have the heart to tell him.


That's more like it.  And who needs apostrophes when your posts are nonsensical dribble.


----------



## Booter (Oct 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Same folks.


LOL!  But of course they are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> LOL!  But of course they are.


LOL!  But of course you knew that.


----------



## Booter (Oct 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *That was not the intent.......................*


Is it ever?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I didnt have the heart to tell him.


Donʻt worry.  They know who they are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2018)

espola said:


> More "free thinking"?


Yes.  Thatʻs what that whole crowd i$ thinking...free


----------



## Booter (Oct 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> LOL!  But of course you knew that.


Actually not - I haven't the foggiest notion of what you are talking about.  But be scared, be very very scared. 

*Cultural Marxism Is the Main Source of Modern Confusion—and It's Spreading*

What a bunch of fucking nonsense.  The only thing spreading is your stupidity and porn stars legs for your president.  You are a real tool!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> Actually not - I haven't the foggiest notion......


Shocking! Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Shocking! Lol!


Those people don't admit that often enough, like never.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Those people don't admit that often enough, like never.


Only idiots deny the Paradise that is Venezuela


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Only idiots deny the Paradise that is Venezuela


I wonder if the smart ones could even find it on a map?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if the smart ones could even find it on a map?


Why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why?


In case they want to join their brothers.


----------

